# Help & advice for a quick move to Florence



## jo5716 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I moving to Florence in around 4 to 6 weeks with work. I'm looking for any advice to make the move as smooth as possible. Can anyone explain the following?

Opening bamk account and best bank to go with?

Getting an insurance number, easiest and quickest way?

Apartment rental - recommend agencies, deposit amounts, average length of rental?

Living costs - household bills such as elec, water, gas, shopping for food/cleaning items prices for a weekly shop, shopping for clothes, newspaper/ magazines/entertainment/going out?

Anything else you can think of that will help? I know I don't have much time as I'm currently working around 60 hours a week, fitting in Italian lessons and having to pack up life in general. Any advice to make it 'quicker' would be amazing.

Thanks for your help!
Jo


----------



## Zen-Ghost (May 9, 2011)

Jo,

Thanks for starting this thread. My wife and I are hoping to retire and relocate to Florence by September 2012. I would appreciate reading the answers to many of your questions.

Best,
Alan


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are moving to Italy! My only and first advice, start to take life slower or you are not going to last much longer.
Good luck


----------



## jo5716 (Oct 21, 2011)

Zen-Ghost said:


> Jo,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. My wife and I are hoping to retire and relocate to Florence by September 2012. I would appreciate reading the answers to many of your questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Hope you're well. Here's an update from my experience so far.....

I was lucky I moved with my work so some things I managed quickly other things are still on the to do list.

Tax code/ codice fiscale - I went to the Italian consulate before leaving to get this number. You need to to make certain purchases. Apparently you need to get an authentic one in Italy but ****** that. It will be the same code they give you, it just not on a card the size of a credit card. I have had no problems making a purchase.

Bank account - I had to go with Unicredit as that's who my work uses to pay wages. Obviously they never duscussed options for what type of account etc. I pay just under 6 euros every quarter for the pleasure of using them. They provide you with online banking passwords straight away but don't tell you you need a 'key' that provides you with a code for transferring money. A return visit to the bank was made and key obtained. With this you can do bank transfers. This is the easiest option to pay bills, otherwise you sit for ages in the post office waiting your turn. I gave up after 15minutes as it looked like I'd be waiting another 45minutes for my turn! The Italians like to wait, forever to get things done. If they don't, well they chose to accept it so that's life. Online banking is all in Italian but it's quite clear what to do.

Renting - I went on line and asked for details from loads of agencies. Only one replied within a reasonable time frame and luckily I liked the apartment and it's location. I think it would be easier to go into agencies and ask. You have to register interest in a place first, then arrange a contract. It took me a month from start to finish (remember I'm working full-time so I this could be why it took so long) I paid first months rent and two months as a deposit, agency fees and they charge for photocopies of contract ontop of that. As for utilites, it would cost to transfer the names of bills to me, so I've left them in the owners name for now. The main contract is signing a 4x4. This is a 4 year lease with another 4 year lease on top. Sounds long, but don't worry, it comes with a notice clause. The standard is 6 months, but I signed saying I need to give 2 months notice.

Utilities, well I've had no bills yet, but I'm sure it will be high!!

Registering - still not done it. From what I can find out on websites I still have until the end of Feb 2012 to get it done, otherwise they can 'fine' me. Sounds like it's another waiting about for forms to be done, then you get a visit to confirm you are living where you say you are. I'll keep you posted.

I have a european insurance card I can use in case of emergencies, a health card for Italy comes with registering.

A british newspaper is 2.50 euros, english magazines 4-5 euros and as for books, I know it's expensive anyway. Food shopping can be expensive unless you go to a bigger supermarket. I go to the co-op and can spend about 50euros for a week, including treats and wine. Eating out, I've only been out a couple of times, all depends where you go, tourist traps expensive, local places cheap - no surprises there. Most shops are open until 8pm everyday and there's an abundance of restaurants. I don't know how they manage to stay open as it's very quiet in winter and when you walk past at night, most are empty.

I'll keep you updated of any more information that will help you make the move. That way, you will be to take life at a slower pace as suggested before


----------



## jo5716 (Oct 21, 2011)

Zen-Ghost said:


> Jo,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. My wife and I are hoping to retire and relocate to Florence by September 2012. I would appreciate reading the answers to many of your questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Hope you're well. Here's an update from my experience so far.....

I was lucky I moved with my work so some things I managed quickly other things are still on the to do list.

Tax code/ codice fiscale - I went to the Italian consulate before leaving to get this number. You need to to make certain purchases. Apparently you need to get an authentic one in Italy but ****** that. It will be the same code they give you, it just not on a card the size of a credit card. I have had no problems making a purchase.

Bank account - I had to go with Unicredit as that's who my work uses to pay wages. Obviously they never duscussed options for what type of account etc. I pay just under 6 euros every quarter for the pleasure of using them. They provide you with online banking passwords straight away but don't tell you you need a 'key' that provides you with a code for transferring money. A return visit to the bank was made and key obtained. With this you can do bank transfers. This is the easiest option to pay bills, otherwise you sit for ages in the post office waiting your turn. I gave up after 15minutes as it looked like I'd be waiting another 45minutes for my turn! The Italians like to wait, forever to get things done. If they don't, well they chose to accept it so that's life. Online banking is all in Italian but it's quite clear what to do.

Renting - I went on line and asked for details from loads of agencies. Only one replied within a reasonable time frame and luckily I liked the apartment and it's location. I think it would be easier to go into agencies and ask. You have to register interest in a place first, then arrange a contract. It took me a month from start to finish (remember I'm working full-time so I this could be why it took so long) I paid first months rent and two months as a deposit, agency fees and they charge for photocopies of contract ontop of that. As for utilites, it would cost to transfer the names of bills to me, so I've left them in the owners name for now. The main contract is signing a 4x4. This is a 4 year lease with another 4 year lease on top. Sounds long, but don't worry, it comes with a notice clause. The standard is 6 months, but I signed saying I need to give 2 months notice.

Utilities, well I've had no bills yet, but I'm sure it will be high!!

Registering - still not done it. From what I can find out on websites I still have until the end of Feb 2012 to get it done, otherwise they can 'fine' me. Sounds like it's another waiting about for forms to be done, then you get a visit to confirm you are living where you say you are. I'll keep you posted.

I have a european insurance card I can use in case of emergencies, a health card for Italy comes with registering.

A british newspaper is 2.50 euros, english magazines 4-5 euros and as for books, I know it's expensive anyway. Food shopping can be expensive unless you go to a bigger supermarket. I go to the co-op and can spend about 50euros for a week, including treats and wine. Eating out, I've only been out a couple of times, all depends where you go, tourist traps expensive, local places cheap - no surprises there. Most shops are open until 8pm everyday and there's an abundance of restaurants. I don't know how they manage to stay open as it's very quiet in winter and when you walk past at night, most are empty.

I'll keep you updated of any more information that will help you make the move. That way, you will be to take life at a slower pace as suggested before


----------

